# Sidney Powell Exposed the Corrupt Govt With Gen Flynn Filing !!!!!



## nononono (Sep 11, 2019)

*Read the below document....The past administration is now on the *
*BBQ skewer .....They ( Obama and his Criminal Thugs ) are absolutely*
*being cooked...!*



https://www.scribd.com/document/425448644/Flynn-Motion-to-Show-Cause-and-Compel


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2019)

*Cloud link :*

https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/6401953/9-11-19-Flynn-Motion-to-Compel-Redacted.pdf


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2019)

...................


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2019)

*Democrats = Criminals*


----------

